
Altman and others want to crowdfund 1B masks in the next 180 days - NoB4Mouth
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/10/altman-and-others-want-to-crowdfund-1-billion-masks-in-the-next-180-days/
======
aurizon
Mask are not hard to make. The usual suppliers are running 24/7 to catch up.
In 30-60 days there will be lots and Altman's effort to start at 180 days will
run into the huge glut

